# Teuchi Ichiraku. VS. Madara Uchiha/Kaguya



## Xeros (Jun 11, 2014)

Distance: 100 meters aprox.

Location: Valley of End

Restrictions: There will be no restrictions in this fight.

*Scenerio 1: madara has one rinnegan eye is alive and shirtless

Scenerio 2: madara becomes the jiinchuriki of the ten tails, missing one rinnegan

Scenerio 3: madara has both rinnegan



Scenerio 4: kaguya takes over madara uchiha.


Which Scenerios does Teuchi or Madara win, and how long does the battle last ranging from scene 1 - 4?*





As a student of Jiraiya, it is possible Teuchi was taught many Jutsu. He retired from being a shinobi in the end. 

Teuchi
Nature Types:






Kekkei Genkai:


 Mangekyo Sharingan

Abilities
-Ramen Imperial Wall Defense
-Ramen Suiton
-Binding of Noodles
-Twisting Dragons of Strings
-Boiling Soup Jutsu
-Chakra Absorbsion Noodles
-Sage Art: Macoroni Blast
-Kage Bushin
-Dome of Noodles
-Six Paths Techinuqes:
-Rinne Tensei
-Fire Style: Super Flame Bomb
-Fire Style: Vegetable Oil Mix
-Fire Style: Curry Dragon Twist
-Boiling Soup Suiton
-Amaterasu
-Tsukuyomi
-Falcon Punch
-Earth Style- Iron Ramen Sand
-Ramen Release: Corrupted Wish
-Sharp Ramen Trap
-Lightning Ramen Piercer
-Tornado Ramen Twister
-Embroiling Ramen Tank
-Summoning: Ramen Toads
-Summoning: Ramen Imperial Gedo
-Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique
-Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique
-Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Flower Nail Crimson
-Genjutsu: Sharingan
-Izanami
-Sensing System Pass Technique
-Susanoo
-Transcription Seal: Amaterasu
-Water Release: Water Dragon Bullet Technique
-Water Release: Water Fang Bullet
-Yasaka Magatama
-Black Lightning
-Body Flicker Technique
-Hell Stab
-Lightning Release Armour
-Animal Path
-Asura Path
-Deva Path
-Human Path
-Naraka Path
-Outer Path




Just wanted to clear some things up for you guys.


----------



## fior fior (Jun 11, 2014)

Most one-sided stomp thread I've ever seen.

Ofc, Teuchi rapes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder how many of these threads need to be made before people get that Teuchi jokes stopped being funny years ago.


----------

